
How do you follow a daily schedule without becoming discouraged? - Calist0
I have tried to follow a daily schedule and to-do list many times in the past, but never succeeded in sticking to it. It&#x27;s discouraging to look at my schedule and know how much needs to be done, and to know that my entire day is planned ahead of time. Every time I try to follow a daily schedule I always end up avoiding it, because it&#x27;s intimidating.<p>Have any fellow procrastinators succeeded in implementing a daily schedule in your life? Tips? Hand written schedule or software?
======
db48x
All that really matters is that you get things accomplished.

A rigid schedule of tasks to accomplish might be one way to do that, but I've
found it's better for me to just have a simple list of things to do (features
to implement, bugs to squash, etc) and a general plan for the day (work a few
hours, wander into town for lunch, work some more). The exact start and stop
times don't matter, the exact order I finish the tasks doesn't matter. All
that matters are the medium term goals for finishing projext X by next week
and project Y by the month after that.

